# Bang mellow yellow



## granters (Oct 27, 2012)

Had the mellow yellow 3 wood down the range for a real test drive today. The driver heads are designed for long drive comps,and the 3 wood is basically a smaller version made of stainless steel rather than titanium. Designed for ultra low spin,so I teamed it up with a regular axivcore shaft rather than my usual x stiff. Went like a rocket! Easily flying them 20 yards past my old 3 wood,the difference being it flies like an arrow,no ballooning backspin. Not very forgiving however but I'm comfortable with that as I hit my long clubs better than my short ones.I get a piercing mid flight with this,which is exactly what I want,but it just seems to go forever. 


I'm not one for tradition and like to stand out,so Bang golf does it for me. Am getting the mellow yellow driver head next week, 12 degree teamed up with an aldila proto vs, 65x, but keeping it at 47 inches.I normally use anything from 7 - 9 degrees but as I said,these clubs are designed to fire the ball off the face with extremely low spin. Can't wait to give that a go given the distance I'm hitting the 3 wood.

Once that experiment is over I'm getting a bang pinkomatic 7 degree head,and teaming it up with a graffaloy bimatrix stiff shaft (bubbas shaft).that'll be fun too I expect. Best of all, most bang products conform now,a lot of them never used to.

 Try something different ,you may just like it


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdHcx5Hd-6Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player

There's a great shot of my arse crack half way through as a brucie bonus for y'all too.


----------



## bigslice (Oct 27, 2012)

dam its been a while since ive seen that cracking swing


----------



## granters (Oct 27, 2012)

Fancy a round this week big chap? I'm off all week


----------



## bigslice (Oct 27, 2012)

lol im busy all week. been quite the last year but next week busy.


----------

